# TiVo Mini failure



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

SOLVED -- TiVo replaced my mini with a new unit and it is working flawlessly, no issues. The HDMI chipset must have been failing.

Mini video goes black while watching a recording or Live TV. It also is usually a black screen after turning on the TV after not watching for longer than 30 minutes.

Reporting my issue in case any one else runs into the same thing. I am within warranty and am getting it replaced.

Symptoms:
-Black screen, no audio/video
-Reboot is required to fix
-Connected via HDMI

Troubleshooting:
-Swapped HDMI cables
-Swapped HDMI ports on TV
-Swapped coax cable
-Swapped TVs
-Clear and Delete everything was ran
-Every resolution was tried
-Pushing resolution on bottom of unit would not bring the video back

Hopefully this helps others that have this or a similar issue. I have three other Minis and they have never exhibited this issue. I purchased this around September 2014 and it was in the newer Green TiVo retail boxes. My older units that came in the orange boxes are still running fine.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

If you're willing to experiment, you could switch the box with another and see if the issue stays with the same TV, or if it follows the box to another TV. That would help isolate where the problem is coming from (box or TV).

If it stays with the TV, it could be an HDMI "handshake" issue. Instead of HDMI, you could possibly try the component a/v kit Tivo sells:

https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/av-cable

Or save a few bucks and buy BOTH of these:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-WD...=US_Video_Cables_Adapters&hash=item3a80237fb0

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-WD...187?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a80237f63


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

I did try swapping the box and TV of my working units and the issue followed the same mini around, at different resolutions on different TVs. Only thing I did not try is swapping power supplies, I will try that now.

Thanks,
Jared


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I also think this is an HDMI handshake issue. Probably the easiest way to fix this problem is to swap the HDMI cables for component cables... I am linking a troubleshooting guide for your reference.

http://site.hdtvsupply.com/hdcp1.html


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

bradleys said:


> I also think this is an HDMI handshake issue. Probably the easiest way to fix this problem is to swap the HDMI cables for component cables...


+1

Alternatively, you could buy a cheap HDMI switch and have it sit between the Mini and the TV.


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

jaredmwright said:


> -Every resolution was tried
> -Pushing resolution on bottom of unit would not bring the video back
> .


When you say "Every resolution was tried", were you switching your TV's resolution or making changes to your Mini ?

I had a strange problem with my Mini after the latest software upgrade.
It was working fine on the HDMI 1 port for over a month with no problems. I do no use it often so I did not notice the problem until AFTER the last software update. *I am no stating that it was caused by the update, just that I noticed it AFTER the update.*

Suddenly, I had a black screen and I could not get the Mini to display anything. During the reboot I saw a pink/green screen during startup but it never brought up the Tivo menu.

I eventually switched the TiVO Mini to HDMI 2 port (using the same HDMI cable) and restarted the Mini. I got things working again but I was not satisfied. I rested the HDMI 1 port on my TV with a Sony Media Player (using a different HDMI cable) and it worked great.

I went into the TiVo Mini video settings and noticed that it only had the 1080i resolution checked. I went ahead and checked all the remaining resolutions and let it do a test of my TV. They all worked.

At some point, I switched the TiVo Mini back to the HDMI 1 port (using the different HDMI cable I had used with the Sony Media player), and it worked fine.

I have checked the TiVO Mini 2 or 3 times since then and it is still working fine on the HDMI 1 port.

I do not know why it worked for me for over a month with no problems and then suddenly went blank, but I thought I would pass along my experience in case it helped someone.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks for your feedback. 

I tried changing the resolution from the TiVo side, my TV does not have a setting to adjust. 

I tried different HDMI cables also an different TVs, and the issue follows the TiVo mini having the issue. 

When rebooting, I see the static boot picture fine, so other odd issues, acts normal.

I do agree it seems like an HDMI connection issue and I do have an HDMI splitter I could put inline, but at this point, they are swapping it out and maybe the HDMI chip inside is flaky, or the latest upgrade changes something affecting this unit? I may purchase a set of component cables as a backup if I run into this in the future out of warranty also or for recording content off of my Mini that is copy protected from saving off via computer.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

Update

The TiVo mini has been replaced and it has been working flawlessly, with no HDMI issues or problems waking up after sitting idle.

I recommend anyone having strange HDMI issues consider replacement while in warranty if this is happening since it is not normal.


----------

